

Ask HN: NY to CA. Co-Founder - JustD0It

Im comming from NY to CA &amp; staying in CA until I find a co-founder. (BTW,Product Is built, traction etc) The one key ingredient missing now is getting a c-founder. (Network is tapped out in NY). Where do you recommend in SV scouting for Co-Founders. Camp out @ Stanford?
======
vonnik
If the product is built and has traction, what do you need a co-founder for?
What kind of traction do you have?

------
esquimaux
Has the "traction" increased since you posted this 3 months ago?

------
dsl
Recognize first you bring absolutely nothing to the table. Join a coding
bootcamp, get yourself a front end engineer job, and develop a network
organically.

